# HAL automount issues



## ring_zero (May 18, 2012)

Every time I try to automount a USB drive with HAL I receive the error 
	
	



```
Can't mount device /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_0D0A_79E4/media/0D0A-79E4
org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.InvalidMountOption
The option 'uid=1001' is not allowed for uid=1001
```
For whatever reason, I cannot get this to work no matter what I do.  I have tried granting myself the privileges with [cmd=""]# polkit-auth --grant org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable --user myuname --constraint active [/cmd] I have tried adding myself to PolicyKit.conf using 
	
	



```
--schema, DTD, and comments omitted--
<config version="0.1">
    <match user="root">
        <return result="yes"/>
    </match>
    <define_admin_auth group="wheel" />
    <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable">
        <match user="myuname">
            <return result="yes" />
        </match>
    </match>
</config>
```
 I even thought I would be slick and fiddle with 20-storage-methods.fdi but this caused many more problems, so I changed it back to the default.  My assumption is that this error means that my uid does not have permission to mount, and my question is: Is there a way that I can change this?  Automounting does not work in Gnome, KDE 3, E17, XFCE4, or any other window manager that I have tried.  Nautilus fails with an "Invalid Mount Option" error.  The more verbose output was from E17. Also, if this helps, the output of [cmd=""]% ck-list-sessions[/cmd]
	
	



```
Session2:
	unix-user = '1001'
	realname = '*******' <-omitted
	seat = 'Seat1'
	session-type = ''
	active = TRUE
	x11-display = ':0'
	x11-display-device = '/dev/ttyv8'
	display-device = '   ?   '
	remote-host-name = ''
	is-local = TRUE
	on-since = '2012-05-18T05:00:59.704682Z'
	login-session-id = ''
```
 I don't even have an idea of where to start at this point, as all of my best guesses, and documentation that I have read have not worked.  Thanks for any help/advice you can give.


----------

